# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  ستاير سيدار رووووووووووعة

## ابو زوبة

*شوف الجمال * 
_

























ان شاء اللة يعجبكوا_

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

أخى الحبيب ابو زوبـــــــــــــــة 

بصراحة الستاير جميلة ولكن هناك أشكال أجمل أراها وهذا رأيى الشخصى المتواضع 

وكفى على رأى زوجتى أنها من سيدار وبتقول لى انها اماراتية 







اللهم انصر أهل غزة وانصر المسلمين فى كل مكان 

ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## oo7

روعة روعة
انا هاعمل منهم فى البيت

----------


## rosey19

ذوق بسيط ورقيق جدا...شكرا عليها...

 فى انتظار المزيد منها

----------


## ابو زوبة

> أخى الحبيب ابو زوبـــــــــــــــة 
> 
> بصراحة الستاير جميلة ولكن هناك أشكال أجمل أراها وهذا رأيى الشخصى المتواضع 
> 
> وكفى على رأى زوجتى أنها من سيدار وبتقول لى انها اماراتية 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*اهلا بمرورك الكريم*  



> روعة روعة
> انا هاعمل منهم فى البيت


*اهلا بمرورك اختى الكريمة* 



> ذوق بسيط ورقيق جدا...شكرا عليها...
> 
> فى انتظار المزيد منها


* اهلا بمرورك الكريم*  :4:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

تحفة

أكثر من رائعة

تسلم إيدك :f2:

----------


## ابو زوبة

> تحفة
> 
> أكثر من رائعة 
> 
> تسلم إيدك


*اشكرك على مرورك الكريم* 
*ودمتى بخير*

----------


## روبين

بصراحه مفيش ارق من كده جميلللللللللللللللللللللللللل

----------


## ابو زوبة

*شكرا على مرورك الكريم* 
*ودمتى بخير*

----------


## سوما

ذوقك جميل فعلا.... بالذات أول ستارة حلوة أوى.. :y: 
تسلم أيدك.. :f2:

----------


## ابو زوبة

> ذوقك جميل فعلا.... بالذات أول ستارة حلوة أوى..
> تسلم أيدك..


*اشكرك اختى العزيزة سوما على مرورك الكريم* 
*ودمتى بالف خير*

----------


## زوزو عادل

مشكوووووووووور
تسلم ايدك

----------


## ابو زوبة

*اهلا بمرورك بالعزيزة زوزو* 
*ودمتى بخير*

----------


## سنـــدس

_ستائر جميلة وفيها ذوق عالى
تسلم على الأختيار ابو زوبة
تحياتى_

----------


## ابو زوبة

> _ستائر جميلة وفيها ذوق عالى_
> 
> _تسلم على الأختيار ابو زوبة_
> 
> _تحياتى_


*اشكرك على مرورك الكريم* 
*ودمتى بخير*

----------


## ام سما وبودى

شكرا جزيلاااااااااااااااا شكلهم حلوين قوى وكلهم ذوق

----------


## ابو زوبة

*اشكرك على ذوق التعبير واهلا بمرورك* 
*ودمتى بخير*

----------

